
Using Git with a central repository - aditya
http://toroid.org/ams/git-central-repo-howto
======
div
For those who are stuck with existing svn repositories, git-svn is also worth
a look. I've started using it a little while ago and so far find it an
excellent way to get some more git usage in my workflow.

------
graywh
We've found gitosis to be terrific. It gives us better control over read and
write access and uses ssh the same way Github does.

~~~
icefox
If you are looking for something with a web front end I have been working on a
little project called GitHaven <http://githaven.com/> and am looking for some
beta testers for feedback. It has a web interface for managing users and
repositories. It is a deb package so easy to install. I hang out in #githaven
on freenode if anyone wants to discuss it.

~~~
ciupicri
> GitHaven is packed as a Debian deb file and an apt repository is setup so
> anyone can easily install and upgrade GitHaven.

A RPM for Fedora/RHEL would be nice, too. You could start from here
<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Packaging:Guidelines>

------
rauljara
"...this is why I would never touch Subversion with a ten-foot pole. There is
a massive subversion repository and it's where everybody has to write. And the
centralized model just does not work..." - Linus Torvalds.

Of course this isn't quite the same thing, but Linus doesn't have a very high
opinion of the people using his tool in this way. But, then again, Linus
doesn't have a very high opinion of a lot of perfectly reasonable things that
people do.

~~~
fr0sty
I think you are missing the thrust of Linus' point.

"... it's where everybody _has_ to write"

There is nothing wrong with an 'authoritative' repository to which everyone
pushes. What is a problem for Linus, and many others, is when the
authoritative repository is the _only_ repository and doing work locally or
sharing work between users is impossible to do using the VCS tools and people
resort to passing patches.

~~~
rauljara
"It is meant for small teams who are adopting Git for the first time, and want
to get started quickly with a familiar setup before exploring Git's many new
possibilities."

"Work will proceed broadly as with any centralised VCS..."

Those two sentences had led me to believe that the article was telling you to
use git the same way you would use a VCS tool. Which Linus would be opposed
to. The whole point is that git allows you to change your behavior (work on
branches for weeks at a time before checking back in, not have to be afraid of
screwing up the repository with a small commit, etc.). If it doesn't change
your behavior, there's not much point.

Of course, I think the article is more of a gateway introduction to git, to
introduce you to it in a non-threatening way hoping it will change your
behavior later. Linus just doesn't have much patience for that sort of thing.
He will call you stupid and ugly for not doing it his way.

"So, I'm not saying, I am not going to force you to switch over to
decentralized, I'm just going to call you ugly and stupid. That's the deal." -
Linus

~~~
rue
_> [...]work on branches for weeks at a time before checking back in, [...]_

This is _bad_. Try not to change your behaviour in that direction.

